# My cat is jealous of the bettas!



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, so we have a cat and a dog (one black, one white) and my 3 year old cat is CRAZY jealous of the bettas! Every time I go over to their tanks, she hops up in between me and the fish and demands that I pet her! This is especially bad with Lir's tank because it is the small tank, but man! I have never heard of a cat jealous of fish! She is a trip!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol:

My dogs are the same,they squeeze in between me & the tanks when I give attention to my bettas,so I have to pat them at the same time.Classic! :mrgreen:


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

My cat is kind of a diva, so if I pay attention to my fish, I have to pay even more attention to him afterwards. He gets jealous if I pet our other cats, so the fish is no different...

Who needs a boyfriend? I have a cat to act possessive of me, eat my food, and snuggle during movies. And I can pick him up and toss him out of my room if he gets annoying, which you can't do with a human male. <3


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

^ :lol:


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

My cat usually stays out of my way... Until I have to do a water change or feed the fish, or just spend time with him. That's when she gets up, jumps on the bath next to me, and meows until I pay her some attention. 
A lot of people say cats are aloof, but they relish attention when they request it


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I keep telling my cat she is supposed to be stand-offish and aloof. So far, she isn't buying it.  I had a hand-raised cat before this one, that had NO idea what "aloof" meant. He followed me everywhere. He'd have NEVER dealt well with fish taking up ANY of my time (he barely tolerated my son taking up my time) I keep trying to convince this cat that she is supposed to be independent and aloof and only want my attention rarely. I'm pretty sure she doesn't care.


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

My Bengal boy headbutts the back of my knees, meowing every time I go to talk to my fish. Lol

Silly kitty.

Then again this cats likes to watch the flame on the stove (he's so tall he can stand on the floor and peek over the edge of the stove...), and talk to me when I wash dishes....


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Good quotes*



myexplodingcat said:


> My cat is kind of a diva, so if I pay attention to my fish, I have to pay even more attention to him afterwards. He gets jealous if I pet our other cats, so the fish is no different...
> 
> Who needs a boyfriend? I have a cat to act possessive of me, eat my food, and snuggle during movies. And I can pick him up and toss him out of my room if he gets annoying, which you can't do with a human male. <3


LOL. Nice, i might do that to with a dog or a snake


----------

